# ACS assessed as "Associate Degree"



## chany (Sep 3, 2012)

Hi,

Anyone here also assessed by ACS as "associate degree" only?

I have a Bachelors Degree but in my assessment report ACS only assessed it as Equivalent to AQF Associate Degree.

In this regard, I want to know if I can still claim 15pts? otherwise, 10pts?

Also, I tried to filled up my EOI and I couldn't find "Associate Degree" among the drop down list in the Educational Qualifications portion? So, for anyone who have the same assessment as me, what did you choose?

I apparently choose "Bachelors Degree, Business and Technology" but I am not really sure.

Also, by the way, at the end of the summary of EOI, Do they add up right away the 5 points from SS? or only once SS approved?

Can someone help to enlighten me on this? I'd appreciate.


----------



## svb (Oct 28, 2012)

What degree do you hold?


----------



## chany (Sep 3, 2012)

Hi,

Bachelor of Science in Information and Computer Science.

Thanks


----------



## alapatna (Feb 7, 2013)

chany said:


> Hi,
> 
> Anyone here also assessed by ACS as "associate degree" only?
> 
> ...


Hello Chany,

I am also having same issue and my bachelor degree is in Information Technology. Is your issue clarified? Can we claim 15 Points under educational qualification? Kindly advise. 

Below is the out come in my case:

Your Master of Science in Information Technology from XXX University completed February 2005 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Master Degree with a major in computing.

Your Bachelor of Information Technology from XXX University completed January 2004 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Associate Degree with a major in computing


----------



## imstaying (Aug 1, 2012)

from what i know, unfortunately you won't be able to acquire any points for an aqf associate degree equivalent if the qualification was obtained outside australia.


----------



## imstaying (Aug 1, 2012)

alapatna said:


> Hello Chany,
> 
> I am also having same issue and my bachelor degree is in Information Technology. Is your issue clarified? Can we claim 15 Points under educational qualification? Kindly advise.
> 
> ...


you cant claim any points from your Bachelor of IT since its been assessed as equivalent to AQF Associate Degree only unless it was done in Australia.
However you can only ever get points from ONE qualification (which is your highest qualification) and since you have an AQF Master Degree equivalent i don't see any problem. you can get the 15 points with that.


----------



## alapatna (Feb 7, 2013)

Hi imstaying,

Some of our people on the forum saying that without Bachelors can not claim points for masters.. below is the comment. please advise.

*To receive points for a Masters degree, you must also have a Bachelor degree, or the Masters degree must be considered as at least comparable to Bachelor level at Australian standards.*



imstaying said:


> you cant claim any points from your Bachelor of IT since its been assessed as equivalent to AQF Associate Degree only unless it was done in Australia.
> However you can only ever get points from ONE qualification (which is your highest qualification) and since you have an AQF Master Degree equivalent i don't see any problem. you can get the 15 points with that.


----------



## imstaying (Aug 1, 2012)

hmm im sorry you might be right.. i checked the docs again and it did say "a Bachelor Degree with Honours or Masters" which would mean you must have an AQF Bachelor Degree equivalent regardless of whether you have an AQF Masters Equivalent. 

hopefully someone here can shed a light on this one as that text can be interpreted in many different ways.


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2013)

Nope thats right, no educational points because you do not have a bachelors degree even though you have a masters.


----------



## alapatna (Feb 7, 2013)

_shel said:


> Nope thats right, no educational points because you do not have a bachelors degree even though you have a masters.


Hello _shel,

Thanks for your reply, I believe for Diploma/Associate Degree we can claim 10 Points, am I right?


----------



## alapatna (Feb 7, 2013)

Hello _shel,

According to the below statement I believe I am eligible for 15 points as my masters is assessed as AQF masters degree level. Kindly let me know your inputs.

"To receive points for a Masters degree, you must also have a Bachelor degree, or the Masters degree must be considered as at least comparable to Bachelor level at Australian standards."


----------



## NHQ (Apr 20, 2013)

chany said:


> Hi,
> 
> Anyone here also assessed by ACS as "associate degree" only?
> 
> ...



Hi Chany,

I have same case like yours. ACS assessed my 4 Years Bachelor of Computer Science as Associate Degree. I am really surprised that what criteria they used to assess my 4 years Bachelors having 132 credit hours equals to Associate degree which have normal duration of 2 years and have only 60 - 70 credit hours. 

Please do let me know that can I Appeal ACS for re-assessment.


----------



## jayptl (Dec 13, 2012)

I guess Only engineering degree from Indian holder of IT or Ec is considered as AQF Bachelor


----------



## andy2013 (May 15, 2013)

*Educational Qualifications*
You can receive up to 20 points based on the highest educational qualification you hold at the time you were invited to apply. For example, if you have completed a Bachelor degree and a Doctorate degree, you can receive points for the Doctorate degree only.

Applicants are awarded points for Australian qualifications if they meet the requirements for the award of a doctorate, bachelor degree, a diploma or a trade qualification by an Australian educational institution.

If you hold an overseas qualification, the department will need to be satisfied the qualification attained is of a recognised standard to a qualification awarded by an Australian institution. The assessing authority that conducts your skills assessment will determine whether any qualifications earned outside Australia are of a standard that is comparable to the relevant Australian qualification.

*If you hold a Masters qualification, whether obtained in Australia or overseas, you will be eligible for the award of 15 points, if you:*

also completed a Bachelor Degree, either in or outside of Australia or
the relevant assessing authority has recognised the qualification as being of a similar standing to at least an Australian Bachelor degree.
If you hold a Masters qualification related to your nominated occupation but do not meet either of the criteria above you generally will only be able to claim 10 points.

*To claim points in your EOI for Education Qualifications, you must:*

In the Education part of your EOI, you should indicate all currently enrolled and previously completed study from secondary level and above. 

If you hold a Masters qualification without a Bachelor Degree completed in or outside Australia or if your Master’s qualification is not of a recognised standard, you must select “Other qualification or award” to be awarded only 10 points.

*Ref:skillselect.govspace.gov.au/2013/03/07/points-for-educational-qualification/*


----------



## snarayan (Jun 28, 2013)

Does this mean if your qualification is recognised equivalent to aqf masters, you can claim 15 points because its atleast (more than) a aqf bachelor degree?

Could anyone shed light on this?


----------



## depende (Apr 18, 2013)

How can a Master considered at least as a Bachelor degree? What are the guidelines or rules?


----------



## sunnyboi (Jul 10, 2013)

Though this thread is quite old and has been bumped by few members, I want to know if this assessment was considered if the OP had bachelor degree, as in Bachelor of Science or a bachelor degree, as in Bachelor of Engineering? I have Bachelor of Engineering in Information Science only and this is a bit scary!


----------



## snarayan (Jun 28, 2013)

depende said:


> How can a Master considered at least as a Bachelor degree? What are the guidelines or rules?


Some of them have had their Masters assessed equivalent to AQF Bachelors which is a good thing because you get 15 points without any ambiguity.


----------



## depende (Apr 18, 2013)

Hi saranyan

Do you know somebody that his Master was considered at least as a Bachelor degree?
I would like to know what are the main keys for ACS decision. I think they must have a guidelines right?


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2013)

Lots of people have their degrees assessed lower than what they are. That is because some universities standards are much lower than the standard of education in Australia. Some countries have very few universities where the qualifications would be considered equal to Australian standards.

ACS use standards set by the Australian Qualifications Framework which oulines the content, length and structure of each level of education.


----------



## snarayan (Jun 28, 2013)

But Shel can you tell me if my bachelors is assessed to AQF associate and masters to AQF masters, then can I claim 15 points?


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2013)

I dont think you can because you also need to have a degree and if the degree has been assessed lower than that you dont get the points.


----------



## snarayan (Jun 28, 2013)

_shel said:


> I dont think you can because you also need to have a degree and if the degree has been assessed lower than that you dont get the points.


But the guidelines clearly states that if your masters is assessed *atleast* as a AQF bachelor (could be a AQF master as its higher than bachelor), you will get 15 points. There is a clear reason as to why the word *atleast *is used. Do you think there is a different justification for this?


----------



## snarayan (Jun 28, 2013)

_shel said:


> I dont think you can because you also need to have a degree and if the degree has been assessed lower than that you dont get the points.


Hi shel, 

This is what it clearly states:

If you hold a Masters qualification, whether obtained in Australia or overseas, you will be eligible for the award of 15 points, if you:

•also completed a Bachelor Degree, either in or outside of Australia *or*

•the relevant assessing authority has recognised the qualification as being of a similar standing to* at least *an Australian Bachelor degree.

It does not state both these conditions have to be satisfied, they use an *OR*. SO if you satisfy the second point, thats enough and my understanding is if my masters degree is assessed equivalent to either AQF Bachelors or AQF Masters, I can claim 15 points. (this is clear by the word *AT LEAST*)

Let me know if you feel otherwise


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2013)

Why are you assuming your Masters will only be assessed as equivalent to a bachelors?


----------



## snarayan (Jun 28, 2013)

Just preparing for the worst case scenario


----------



## georgeeapen (Apr 26, 2013)

NHQ said:


> Hi Chany,
> 
> I have same case like yours. ACS assessed my 4 Years Bachelor of Computer Science as Associate Degree. I am really surprised that what criteria they used to assess my 4 years Bachelors having 132 credit hours equals to Associate degree which have normal duration of 2 years and have only 60 - 70 credit hours.
> 
> Please do let me know that can I Appeal ACS for re-assessment.



Hello,

I am also having the same problem.Could you please let me know whether you went for an appeal and what was the outcome.:fingerscrossed:

Regards,
George


----------



## aminul112 (Nov 16, 2014)

Hello alapatna,


I am also having similar situation.

My Masters is assessed as "AQF Master degree"
My Bachelor is assessed as "AQF Associate degree"



Have you got 15 points or 10 points?

Kindly anyone let me know what was the final outcome of this discussion.

BR
Aminul


----------



## smazumder (Mar 31, 2015)

*Associate Degree*

Can anyone give reference from where we will know that Associate degree will not fetch any point.I didnt find anywhere. Please reply


----------



## aminul112 (Nov 16, 2014)

Hello smajumder,
Yes you are right. There is nowhere written that Associate degree will have no points. It is assumed that as Associate is higher than Diploma, you can have 10 points.

I am just saying my opinion that you will have 10 points.


----------



## aghausman (May 23, 2015)

*Same as yours*

Hi NHQ, 

I exactly have the same case like yours. My degree is in Bachelors of science in computer science from Pakistan. I have 132 credit hours with major in computing but unfortunately, ACS have assessed my degree as Associate. No idea what is there comparability criteria. 

What to do now ? any clue ? 






NHQ said:


> Hi Chany,
> 
> I have same case like yours. ACS assessed my 4 Years Bachelor of Computer Science as Associate Degree. I am really surprised that what criteria they used to assess my 4 years Bachelors having 132 credit hours equals to Associate degree which have normal duration of 2 years and have only 60 - 70 credit hours.
> 
> Please do let me know that can I Appeal ACS for re-assessment.


----------



## aghausman (May 23, 2015)

I believe they will give 10 points but for Software Engineer Skill, they have reduced 4 years from my total experience and now I left with 6 years experience. So with this associate degree issue I am loosing 10 points. 5 from degree and 5 from experience. Probably, have to re appear in IELTS and score 7 each.



aminul112 said:


> Hello smajumder,
> Yes you are right. There is nowhere written that Associate degree will have no points. It is assumed that as Associate is higher than Diploma, you can have 10 points.
> 
> I am just saying my opinion that you will have 10 points.


----------



## tiyyob (Jun 30, 2015)

@alapatna , yep that's correct, you can claim 10 points for an Associate Degree.


----------



## tiyyob (Jun 30, 2015)

@aghausman, I suggest you to recheck with ACS and hopefully they will consider your degree as a proper bachelor degree. I am a new member and can't post the links in my reply but if you will search this forum, you will find post where people mentioned that they asked ACS again and ACS updated their results. Best of Luck


----------



## aghausman (May 23, 2015)

tiyyob said:


> @aghausman, I suggest you to recheck with ACS and hopefully they will consider your degree as a proper bachelor degree. I am a new member and can't post the links in my reply but if you will search this forum, you will find post where people mentioned that they asked ACS again and ACS updated their results. Best of Luck


Mate, I have seen those threads and also tried to communicate with them. If you see the old pages of this thread you will find the reply I got from them. 

A friend from the similar university get the positive assessment few years ago. So I believe they have change some thing in their process.

Anyway, now I am trying to improve my English Test score.


----------



## tiyyob (Jun 30, 2015)

*Best of Luck*



aghausman said:


> Mate, I have seen those threads and also tried to communicate with them. If you see the old pages of this thread you will find the reply I got from them.
> 
> A friend from the similar university get the positive assessment few years ago. So I believe they have change some thing in their process.
> 
> Anyway, now I am trying to improve my English Test score.



Best of Luck Dear for your Exams, Please keep us posted if in case luck takes a positive turn and they accept your degree as a valid bachelors degree.


----------



## abdulq (Oct 9, 2015)

*ACS reports Associate degree*

hi All,

i need your assistance i have got my ACS which states that my bachelor of computer science (university of karachi 3 years) as associate degree.

i have one masters (MCS 1 YEAR ) from same university, but did not mention in acs application, since my consultant said its useless.

Please let me know , if i reapply with masters , will it be beneficial. 

thanks


----------



## dannyduke (Sep 19, 2015)

abdulq said:


> hi All,
> 
> i need your assistance i have got my ACS which states that my bachelor of computer science (university of karachi 3 years) as associate degree.
> 
> ...


 If you include your masters, it is very likely they will consider it as a Bachelor's. The problem is they might deduct different years of experience based on when you finished your Master's.


----------



## abdulq (Oct 9, 2015)

dannyduke said:


> If you include your masters, it is very likely they will consider it as a Bachelor's. The problem is they might deduct different years of experience based on when you finished your Master's.



thanks 

confusion is that ACS does not combine bachelors and masters and gives aqf bachelors level assessment.

i have confusion that if bachelor degree assessed as associate then they might associate degree with masters.


----------



## abdulq (Oct 9, 2015)

danny are you consultant or applicant , kindly inform.


----------



## dannyduke (Sep 19, 2015)

abdulq said:


> thanks
> 
> confusion is that ACS does not combine bachelors and masters and gives aqf bachelors level assessment.
> 
> i have confusion that if bachelor degree assessed as associate then they might associate degree with masters.


There is posibility that they won't combine but it think it's unlikely that they will downgrade a Master's degree to an Asssociate degree. So I think your chance is quite high.


----------



## dannyduke (Sep 19, 2015)

abdulq said:


> danny are you consultant or applicant , kindly inform.


Ah no, I am not a consultant, I am an applicant like everyone else. As I have been pursuing this Aus plan for quite some time already, honestly when I first heard of Skillselect when I was still in school back in 2012, so hope I can help others in the same process


----------



## abdulq (Oct 9, 2015)

thanks dear


----------

